# Barky dogs



## Banned (Jul 21, 2009)

I think my patience is wearing thin.  There are SO many barky dogs in my neighborhood.  They bark from the moment they go out in the morning until when/if they get brought in at night.  Some stay out all night, barking.

I have no idea where they live, so I can't go talk to the people.  What I find shocking is the people that are immediate neighbors and know where they live obviously aren't complaining either.

Maybe my expectations are too high.  My dogs aren't allowed to bark outside at all.  I don't mind a reasonable amount of barking, but this is insane.  I work in a dog daycare.  I listen to barking all day.  I don't want to have to listen to it all night either  :hissyfit:

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess earplugs would be too uncomfortable but white noise may help (from what I read):

http://www.barkingdogs.net/alter.shtml

I know for tinnitus white noise helps people, and one can download white noise from the Internet, e.g.

http://www.stanford.edu/~dattorro/Tin/tin.html


----------



## Banned (Jul 21, 2009)

I do use earplugs at night as long as I don't have to have an alarm set to get up.

Right now, I'm listening to three dogs outside yapping...all from different homes.  It's more the trainer in me that is frustrated   I have to assume their people went to work and left them out for the day.

Thanks for the white noise links - who knew!


----------



## NicNak (Jul 21, 2009)

I live on a very busy street, my bedroom window is maybe 30 feet from the street. I would hear big trucks, speeding cars, loud music from cars too.   I know barking dogs are more annoying, we have a few here too. Although they at least sleep at night.

I run a fan and a humidifier I like the breeze and "fresh air" when I sleep, but it also helps dround out the noise a bit too.

I am going to check out the links Daniel posted too.

The dishwasher one on the site is good, but maybe to be careful if one has a weak bladder to listen to that one, while sleeping.  It sounds like running water :blush:


----------



## Retired (Jul 21, 2009)

> barky dogs



In Florida they are called "gator bait"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 21, 2009)

I suppose it could be worse... they could all be out there meowing incessantly... 

What sort of sound do 'gators make, Steve? (I mean other than "crunch"...)


----------



## Retired (Jul 22, 2009)

Gators make no sound, so you cannot hear them swimming up to you.  They also lie very still in the grass , when they sun themselves (their only source of heat).

The amazing discovery I made this past year was the lightening speed at which they can lunge from a resting position.

Fortunately for me, the gator was pointing toward the lake, and as I unknowingly approached his position from behind, in a split second, he lunged up and forward and was submerged in the lake before I could say Happy Birthday!

However when a gator sees a yappy doggy, It seems to me I can hear, quite distinctly, the gator groaning....yum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banned (Jul 22, 2009)

I was watching a show on TV the other day and they were talking about the python infestation in Florida.

They showed a python that tried to eat a gator.  They both lost and came up dead.


----------



## NicNak (Jul 22, 2009)

Turtle said:


> I was watching a show on TV the other day and they were talking about the python infestation in Florida.
> 
> They showed a python that tried to eat a gator.  They both lost and came up dead.




I hear about this too.  I go to a reptile forum and the people are trying to fight to not have the Burmese Python banned in the pet trade.  They are also fighting to keep a bounty off the Pythons.  Cause in Florida they are apparently thinking of or already resorting to having them hunted for a bounty.

The reality is, it is causing major threats to the natural inhabitants of the Florida Everglades.  The Burmese Python is thriving there.  They are also concered because it is a threat to the endangered Florida panther

Apparently people have purchased Burmese Pythons as pets and realized how massive they get and could not take care of them anymore.  So they released them.  Other speculation is that during the huricaines and the flooding that people with outdoor enclosures for their pythons had them washed away.  

Either way, it is a very serious threat to the Florida Everglades and I am sure to many other of Florida's eco system


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 22, 2009)

Those pythons are a pain. Up nhere in Ottawa, they seem to spend hours disrupting traffic and laying them out liken they're planning to do something. Then the next day or the day after they're again disrupting traffic while they load them all back on a truck. And as far as anyone can tell, they didn't actually do anything except line them up and then take them down. :rant:

Oh no wait... that's pylons, not pythons... but I bet they could do the same thing with pythons...

The good news is pythons don't bark. Neither do pylons. But they do mess up traffic flow.


----------



## Banned (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, I think it's time we put a "minimum sleep requirement" on you, David :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I meet the criteria for "minimum sleep" already. If I get any less, walking may become hazardous...


----------



## Banned (Jul 22, 2009)

Er, maybe we need to increase it then.

Sometimes I worry about you  :lol:

(Although I won't lie - I use pylons at class for games and I'm always calling them pinecones, so I guess that while it's a stretch, I can almost maybe understand pythons/pylons).


----------



## Always Changing (Jul 22, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## NicNak (Jul 22, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I'm pretty sure I meet the criteria for "minimum sleep" already. If I get any less, walking may become hazardous...



See Dr Baxter.  The pylons are there to protect you from yourself, when you are walking.  :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 22, 2009)

NicNak said:


> See Dr Baxter.  The pylons are there to protect you from yourself, when you are walking.  :teehee:



You mean the pythons. The crocs or gators protect me from all the barking dogs, and the pythons protect me from the gators and potholes.


----------



## NicNak (Jul 22, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> You mean the pythons. The crocs or gators protect me from all the barking dogs, and the pythons protect me from the gators and potholes.


  :crazy:

Are you sleep deprived again?

:lol:


----------

